# Cabas Phantom Tote - Small or Medium?



## Gourmetgal

Looking for a tote for shopping, sight-seeing, occasional shlepping and travel.  I don’t work so don’t carry a laptop but I do travel with Kindle, large iPad, big noise canceling headphones, sudoku book, jewelry pouch, glasses, water bottle and usually a BV Small Disco Bag.  What say the experts here regarding size of the Phantom tote?  I hesitate on the large because I’m concerned about it being to deep for everyday but would the small be big enough?


----------



## BlueCherry

Small isn’t that small, it’s one of my biggest bags. What you have mentioned would definitely fit in the small


----------



## Gourmetgal

On what occasions do you use this bag?  I worry that I’ll wish I had the medium when traveling but as a daily shopper I worry the medium would be too cumbersome.  Ideally for me, a tote should be big enough to work as my second carry-on when flying but wouldn’t be to big to carry daily when sight-seeing, shopping.


----------



## randr21

I see you're still conflicted. If you really can't decide, buy both. Then you'll always have options. That was my thinking when I bought both sizes.


----------



## annipanini

Hi! Does anyone own both sizes and would like to share pictures? I’d like to see a side by side comparison.
I recently purchased the small, but im not sure i love the size. (We dont have a Celine store in my city, so i couldnt compare.) 
Thanks


----------



## randr21

Since this is so highly requested, here are pics of mine. One is black med and the other is grey small.

I put 4 big items:

Sneakers
Cropped hooded sweatshirt
Big headphones
Prada nylon makeup bag
Both have plenty of room for small/slim things like keys, wallets, kindle, etc. so I didn't bother.

Medium





Small



Closeup of grey color as requested. I did post other pics with grey. Just do a search with my username in this forum.


----------



## Tote Ali

Gourmetgal said:


> On what occasions do you use this bag?  I worry that I’ll wish I had the medium when traveling but as a daily shopper I worry the medium would be too cumbersome.  Ideally for me, a tote should be big enough to work as my second carry-on when flying but wouldn’t be to big to carry daily when sight-seeing, shopping.


My recommendation is the medium to give you the most options. I like to cinch and tie the straps when I have less in mine, giving it more of a square feel. I think this way you can double it as a carry on. But depends what you feel most comfortable with!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Ended up with a small grey.  It‘s smaller than I expected but will work fine for my needs and isn’t too large for a daily shopper. Glad I didn’t get the medium as it would have been annoyingly deep.  Love the grey color.


----------



## topglamchic

Just curious...I came across a preloved cabas in medium that is croc embossed in excellent condition.  This was priced significantly less than the medium's in soft grained leather also in excellent condition.  Any ideas why?  Is there something that I should be aware of regarding the croc embossed?  

TIA....


----------



## topglamchic

Hi everyone!!

I ended up getting the medium in black (croc embossed). It’s new to me from 2015.  I’m really pleased with this. I think it’s a a beautiful and yet, very functional bag. My laptop fit nicely.


----------



## Tote Ali

Love it! Do you find the croc holds it shape better/is it stiffer? Congrats


----------



## LL777

topglamchic said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I ended up getting the medium in black (croc embossed). It’s new to me from 2015.  I’m really pleased with this. I think it’s a a beautiful and yet, very functional bag. My laptop fit nicely.


Congrats!!! It’s beautiful


----------



## topglamchic

Tote Ali said:


> Love it! Do you find the croc holds it shape better/is it stiffer? Congrats



You know this is a really good question as I sort of wondered but I don’t know. I can’t assess because I got mine preloved. It would be hard for me to assess shape compared to a new one. 

Also, because I don’t have the regular one to compare I wouldn’t know for sure.

However, my gut is that it would be the same because “it’s croc-embossed” rather than real croc.


----------



## Tote Ali

topglamchic said:


> You know this is a really good question as I sort of wondered but I don’t know. I can’t assess because I got mine preloved. It would be hard for me to assess shape compared to a new one.
> 
> Also, because I don’t have the regular one to compare I wouldn’t know for sure.
> 
> However, my gut is that it would be the same because “it’s croc-embossed” rather than real croc.


Thank you! Enjoy your new lovely bag


----------



## sydneyjae

I know I'm late to the game but thought I'd reply anyway. I had the same question last weekend, so I changed out of my PJs into my sweats, threw my Saint Laurent Loulou over my shoulder (trying to look somewhat respectable), and went to the Celine store at South Coast Plaza. I could tell the security guard wasn't sure whether he should let me in, but the store was empty ("because Covid," apparently), so he reluctantly opened the door. All of the employees, of course, were dressed to the nines, and I looked like I had just rolled out of bed. (I had.) However, the saleswoman who was assigned to follow me around the store couldn't have been nicer! I told her I was there to compare the small Cabas Phantom Tote to the medium, so she asked me what color and brought both sizes out for comparison. My first reaction was that the small was too small overall—but the medium was definitely too _tall._ If the medium had the same proportions as the small, I would have chosen the medium (because I love a very large tote), but it was only taller (by two inches), not wider or deeper. So it was more of a vertical bag, and I prefer a horizontal bag. The leather is buttery soft; the bag is super lightweight, and the suede inside is gorgeous. I love the understated elegance of the bag. I chose the small and couldn't be happier with it! I was in and out of the store in less than 15 minutes. This is my first Celine, and I'm sure it won't be my last. I'm already thinking about the same bag in Taupe.


----------



## LL777

sydneyjae said:


> I know I'm late to the game but thought I'd reply anyway. I had the same question last weekend, so I changed out of my PJs into my sweats, threw my Saint Laurent Loulou over my shoulder (trying to look somewhat respectable), and went to the Celine store at South Coast Plaza. I could tell the security guard wasn't sure whether he should let me in, but the store was empty ("because Covid," apparently), so he reluctantly opened the door. All of the employees, of course, were dressed to the nines, and I looked like I had just rolled out of bed. (I had.) However, the saleswoman who was assigned to follow me around the store couldn't have been nicer! I told her I was there to compare the small Cabas Phantom Tote to the medium, so she asked me what color and brought both sizes out for comparison. My first reaction was that the small was too small overall—but the medium was definitely too _tall._ If the medium had the same proportions as the small, I would have chosen the medium (because I love a very large tote), but it was only taller (by two inches), not wider or deeper. So it was more of a vertical bag, and I prefer a horizontal bag. The leather is buttery soft; the bag is super lightweight, and the suede inside is gorgeous. I love the understated elegance of the bag. I chose the small and couldn't be happier with it! I was in and out of the store in less than 15 minutes. This is my first Celine, and I'm sure it won't be my last. I'm already thinking about the same bag in Taupe.


Congratulations! Share your pictures please. I bought a medium size tote in taupe only because I’m very tall and like that the bag somewhat covers my hip.


----------



## Gourmetgal

sydneyjae said:


> I know I'm late to the game but thought I'd reply anyway. I had the same question last weekend, so I changed out of my PJs into my sweats, threw my Saint Laurent Loulou over my shoulder (trying to look somewhat respectable), and went to the Celine store at South Coast Plaza. I could tell the security guard wasn't sure whether he should let me in, but the store was empty ("because Covid," apparently), so he reluctantly opened the door. All of the employees, of course, were dressed to the nines, and I looked like I had just rolled out of bed. (I had.) However, the saleswoman who was assigned to follow me around the store couldn't have been nicer! I told her I was there to compare the small Cabas Phantom Tote to the medium, so she asked me what color and brought both sizes out for comparison. My first reaction was that the small was too small overall—but the medium was definitely too _tall._ If the medium had the same proportions as the small, I would have chosen the medium (because I love a very large tote), but it was only taller (by two inches), not wider or deeper. So it was more of a vertical bag, and I prefer a horizontal bag. The leather is buttery soft; the bag is super lightweight, and the suede inside is gorgeous. I love the understated elegance of the bag. I chose the small and couldn't be happier with it! I was in and out of the store in less than 15 minutes. This is my first Celine, and I'm sure it won't be my last. I'm already thinking about the same bag in Taupe.


Congrats. What color? The small is a nice size that still works for everyday but probably not if you carry a laptop.  I agree with you on the dimensions of the medium...a little too tall for the width.


----------



## sydneyjae

Here's a pic of my new bag.


----------



## muchstuff

Does anyone have a dark khaki Phantom from 2019? Trying to get a sense of the colour, just how green is it? TIA!


----------



## SBunz25

I am debating whether to take the plunge on the small Cabas in taupe or the sangle in taupe. Does the Cabas hold its shape
Since it’s unlined? In some photos the abc looks like it has a sheen and overtime drastically loose it’s shape.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

SBunz25 said:


> I am debating whether to take the plunge on the small Cabas in taupe or the sangle in taupe. Does the Cabas hold its shape
> Since it’s unlined? In some photos the abc looks like it has a sheen and overtime drastically loose it’s shape.



I’ve had a few and it really depends on the material...the soft leather does puddle eventually while I also have a thicker grained type that has stayed fairly upright. The sangle does seem to hold it’s shape because it’s more structured. I love them both you can’t go wrong!


----------



## Tote Ali

You might also consider a purse organizer maybe if it slouches over time. I think in general the cabas is going to be more relaxed than other purses but that's also why it's so comfy!


----------



## Gourmetgal

The leather on the phantom tote is definitely soft and slouchy.  Sangle is much more structured.


----------



## kj1008

Hello, I’m late to this party but I want to say something about this tote and structure. IMO it’s the slouch that makes this bag! Sangle is what you want if you hate slouch because the extra leather exterior pockets act as support. However, that’s also why I sold my sangle. As much as I admired the look of it (particularly the strap and clasp) i hated how it stuck out rigidly from my body as opposed to the cabas which melts and conforms. I’m on my second cabas. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## wendyr

opinion please. I recently purchased a Celine seau sangle bag in taupe (preloved old Celine). I have never had a Taupe bag before I always have stuck with black- but it was a great price in excellent condition and perfect for the season. I feel I still need a new black bag. Is it too much to have 2 Seau Sangles or debating a Cabas bag? I am 5’2 bit worried would look sloppy on me. I love how the Sangle is a nice kept together shape. Opinions thanks!!


----------



## muchstuff

wendyr said:


> opinion please. I recently purchased a Celine seau sangle bag in taupe (preloved old Celine). I have never had a Taupe bag before I always have stuck with black- but it was a great price in excellent condition and perfect for the season. I feel I still need a new black bag. Is it too much to have 2 Seau Sangles or debating a Cabas bag? I am 5’2 bit worried would look sloppy on me. I love how the Sangle is a nice kept together shape. Opinions thanks!!


I'm 5'1" and have three Phantoms (smalls) and one Sangle. I'd like to get a Sangle in black as well. I have no problem with the Phantom in small as far as size goes.


----------



## wendyr

muchstuff said:


> I'm 5'1" and have three Phantoms (smalls) and one Sangle. I'd like to get a Sangle in black as well. I have no problem with the Phantom in small as far as size goes.


What bag do you find you use the most?


----------



## muchstuff

wendyr said:


> What bag do you find you use the most?


Depends on the time of year, I tend to use the Phantoms more in the spring/summer. I'm strictly sweats and over-sized stuff in the colder months so they don't work as well on the shoulder for me. I do a lot of hobo style bags in the fall/winter so the Sangle is a good choice at that time. Totes are more spring/summer. IMO both style are year around bags, I'm just a very casual dresser.


----------



## wendyr

muchstuff said:


> Depends on the time of year, I tend to use the Phantoms more in the spring/summer. I'm strictly sweats and over-sized stuff in the colder months so they don't work as well on the shoulder for me. I do a lot of hobo style bags in the fall/winter so the Sangle is a good choice at that time. Totes are more spring/summer. IMO both style are year around bags, I'm just a very casual dresser.


Do you have the larger or smaller sangle? I am the same - casual dresser. Leggings/sweaters. Don’t want strap to be snug around bulk or a winter coat- I am in Canada.


----------



## muchstuff

wendyr said:


> Do you have the larger or smaller sangle? I am the same - casual dresser. Leggings/sweaters. Don’t want strap to be snug around bulk or a winter coat- I am in Canada.


I have the larger size.
(Hello from Vancouver ).


----------



## wendyr

Has anyone in Canada had experience ordering from Fashionphile? What was experience and fees like taxes/customs? See beautiful bags but by time do the exchange cost is same as almost new and then wonder about customs/taxes on top if that if its worth it. Maybe cost me more $$$.


----------



## wendyr

muchstuff said:


> I have the larger size.
> (Hello from Vancouver ).


Hello have you ordered from Fashionphile?


----------



## muchstuff

wendyr said:


> Hello have you ordered from Fashionphile?


I buy from FP and yes, the exchange hurts. You'll also pay shipping and taxes. One good thing is that FP states the US as country of origin so you don't pay duty but there's always a chunk for what customs calls "misc fees". 

A lot of what I buy is discontinued or is significantly more expensive brand new. If you're looking at the Sangle it might be worth buying new as they seem to have really ramped up their prices on many of them.


----------

